
No, Nurse, My Health Issues Aren’t All Rooted in My Sex Work - sarika007
https://medium.com/the-development-set/no-nurse-my-health-issues-aren-t-all-rooted-in-my-sex-work-cd0934f71422
======
gsibble
She mentions worrying about a $600 hospital bill. I thought in the land of
incredible socialized healthcare, these things didn't happen?

~~~
a-priori
She says right after that it was for a prescription. In this case, the doctor
prescribed her some medication, but didn't administer it at the hospital.

In Canada, medication dispensed through pharmacies isn't covered by our
provincial health insurance plans. This gap is usually filled with private
insurance, which presumably she didn't have, so she had to pay for it out of
pocket.

Thankfully, there's talk of implementing a public pharmacare program that will
fix this situation and I hope the new government follows through on this
promise.

